# Nordkapp North Cape Norway



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I was planning to go to NordKapp on our June/July trip but have recently seen several posts suggesting not to bother. 

Can anyone present a case for going there, I'd like to hear both sides of the story, before making a decision.

So far I've only really heard the cons:

Expensive 
Not much to see (landscape)
Tourist trap
Better scenery elsewhere

and all I can set against that is - lifetime ambition, on my list of To Dos.

I have already 'done' Stavanger, Bergen, Trondheim and Voss, have been up the Geiranger and Hardanger Fjords been on top of Dalsnibba and in any case intended to go to the Lofoten islands this time.

Please help even if it is to say don't go!

Frank


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi frank, we have the same problem planning our trip but after reading all the posts about the cape nord we are giving it a miss this time but we intend going to lofoten and the fiords, maybe see you on our travels.

Barbara and Bob


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Frank,

there is another con: 

It is simply very far away. Even if you take a ferry to Bergen (don't know right now whether this connection still exists but some years ago there has been a ferry from Newcastle to Bergen) which is about as far North as you can get, you still face more than a thousand klicks on the road one-way. With Norwegian speed limits and road conditions in mind this means at least three full days of driving. 

Of course I do not want to discourage you. Life is short and if you have to live with the feeling you have missed something if not having been there, seen it, then you should go ahead. 

Something else: 

Ever been to Lysebotn? Spent the night on the car park at the restaurant on top of the Lysebotn road (you are welcome to do so against nominal fee) and peered down from their balcony to the water (it's only about 800 metres...)? 

What about Setesdal or the area around Dalen?

And Oslo with it's fine museums?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Boff

Have you been looking over my shoulder! 

I'm booked in to Stavanger and thanks to info from Trond my plan is to spend the first night in Lysbotn before using the rv45 to cross to Dalen then Oslo (I've been to Oslo). The plan was then to cross to the east coast of Sweden and dash to the North but I might only go to Lulea before crossing to the Lofoten islands missing out Nordkapp.

I don't know if it influences things but the 140bhp Trafic is an absolute joy to drive (even if its going to be doing 1200 rpm in 6th to keep to Norways limits) We find we can drive all day without tiredness even on smaller roads.

Regards Frank


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

NORTH CAPE...Because it's there is a good enough reason for going. Can't you makre your own decision without being influenced by others.

nobby


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

NORTH CAPE--- Hi nobby,it is not a question of being influenced by others for us it's a question of taking advise too see as much as we can in the time allowed and listening to the comments of those that have been there got the tee shirt, have you been or not been to some place because of advanced info from others


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Whistlinggipsy
No, I tend to ignore others comments and do my own thing. I might go somewhere if someone reckons it's good but rarely if ever the reverse.
We did NC via Calais, Oslo, and the Lofotens and managed to get there on longest day on a cloudless night ( the day certainly wasn't!!!) and intended staying as long as it took to see the midnight sun anyway. We came home via Kirkenes on the Russian border, and few other places to Rovaniemi (father xmas land) and then right round the coast of Swede to Copenhagen. Took us almost three months and about 10000 miles.
The gearbox packed in at Rovaniemi and cost £1000 to fix but even if we had had insurance it would only have paid £200 for the labour. All done in a nonturbo Transit on a D plate with at least 140000 miles on the clock.

Incidentally I don't bother with health insurance either...not worth it as I have had one heart attack already and have some form of arthritis so if I fall over they will blame one or the other and wriggle out!!!!.

nobby

PS the following year I went to Sicily to walk on a volcano and ended up backtracking from Pompeii (340 miles) because it had erupted for real and there was no way that was going to be missed. Spent the night in a carpark watching the lava flow down the hill....live dangerously.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi nobby, that sounds a great trip and something like the way we would travel being free spirits going where we want and exploring the unknown, I think this is evident as we have 80000miles in 6years on the m/h. On this occasion we asked for info on routing soley because of the time factor as my wife is not in good health and hospital appointments have severely disrupted our travels this year so we wanted to see as much as we could through the info gathered. As far as going to the NC we feel it is a place we would like to see but the horrendous cost seems disproportionate in view of the time we will be in norway this time.
I have actually driven a truck (10 of us went) loaded with BT equipment overland through finland, russia to Urumqi in china near the mongolian border, we returned via. pakistan, iran, iraq and turkey using that route we avoided afghanistan but iran and iraq were then possible because we had empty trailers until arriving in turkey were we all loaded wotan light bulbs for woolworths company.


happy travelling

Bob


----------



## Trond (Nov 30, 2005)

http://www.northcape.no/

The above link is the nordkapp website. It contain detailed information of the place.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frank 

We went to Nth Kapp last year a 12 week trek from Calais Germany Denmark across the new bridges up through Sweden into Finland out through Utsjoki into Finmark and the tunnels then back down the west coast of Norway. Yes it was expensive but experience was really worth it. It has got to be a yes just for the views and experience to hell with the cost just enjoy. 
We used the ACSI CD on camp sites in the main they were very accurate. 

Try to go during May June time and experience 24 hr daylight, we took all our arctic clothing that was a waste it was so warm we were in shirt sleeve order drinking G&Ts at 01:00 in brilliant sunshine. It is also very strange due to the latitude to watch the sun rise in the west skim across the Berent sea, yes the sun does go from west to east. 

Be prepared for the expensive toll bridges and tunnels. If going from France get all your booze there as it is difficult to get any good beer there. A worth while tip is to make sure your brakes have good pads as you will need them especially going under the sea to Mageroya for the first 5 miles or so you are braking like mad going down then the next 5 miles you will be in 2nd gear going up. 

All in all a fantastic once in a life time experience, I will do Norway again I am not so sure about Nth Kapp maybe the next land head in Finmark. 

Kind regards


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well we went to NordKapp.

When we arrived the last 2 km was in cloud and we had to feel our way to the end of the road where there was a kiosk. 'How long has it been like this' I asked as I handed over our 390 NOK. 'Three weeks' was the reply! We couldn't see the car park but eventually parked up next to another van see photo. For about 4 hours we could hardly see anything but luckily for us at about 8pm it cleared and until 2am when we finally gave in and went to bed we were in strong sunlight.

30 coaches turned before midnight and left soon after. I suspect they only make the tunnel crossing (185 NOK each way for our <6m van) and drive up there if it has been reported to be clear otherwise it would be an expensive let down

Next morning thick cloud again so we left. 

Worth it yes but only if you get to see the midnight sun.

Regards Frank


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Norway or NO WAY*

Hello there,

Cannot comment on the area you are going to.

We went Christmas 2004 to New Year 2005. Stayed nr Honnefoss. Everyone Said "What the hell do you want to go there for?!"

Was one of the best 2 weeks holiday we as a family have ever had in 25 years. Relaxed, Cosy no miles of traffic with everyone taking Christmas gifts back to Comet, Woolworths etc or people wanting a new Sofa from DFS in the sales!

I would think you less likely to get robbed on your travels than most places in Europe.

Lovelly People - Very Friendly Speak English - Appreciate you thanking them in Scandinavian of some form.

Downside - Expensive but then so are Motorhomes!

GO FOR IT!

Trev


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Norway or NO WAY*



teemyob said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Cannot comment on the area you are going to.
> 
> ...


Trev I think you will find we went for it! My first post was in Jan my last today!

Regards Frank


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*So How Was It?*

Hello Frank,
My Apologies I thought you were planning for 2007 (did not see the date) Did you have a good time?

Trev


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Trev it was a fantastic holiday and I'm glad I went to NordKapp but it is very hit and miss so I wouldn't necessarily recommend it especially if you drive a gas guzzler or a wide vehicle. This is a typical road view that far north. There is a lot of empty space up there.


Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh I forgot to say if you want to see more photos go HERE

Regards Frank


----------

